# Cake (Not Safe For Work)



## Samriel (Sep 12, 2008)

One of my favorite nudes so far. It's actually a part of a series of five photographs. Hope you find it interesting.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 12, 2008)

Nude?  This is cake on a butt.  

I dunno.....?  *Wipes eyes*  That is a butt, isn't it?  :O)


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll have a slice, please. 

Yes, quite interesting. I think a drizzle of raspberry or chocolate sauce would be interesting as well (can't make out what type of pie it is). Looks like a thumb got to the point of the slice.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2008)

I think the crop is a little tight and the DOF is a little too narrow...but I like the concept.


----------



## Red Spider (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure the health department would approve of the serving method,but I'd probably eat the cake anyway! It is a very interesting photo.


----------



## Samriel (Sep 12, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I think the crop is a little tight and the DOF is a little too narrow...but I like the concept.



Especially with the DOF I completely agree... I might try a different crop next time just to check out how it looks. 

As to the other comments, yes, it is what it is.  It's a kind of cheesecake by the way.


----------



## SympL (Sep 13, 2008)

Both of your recent images are thought provoking and creative. The technical aspects(incl.lighting) can of course be altered in many different ways.
Good job on these.


----------



## WTF? (Sep 13, 2008)

hmm, interesting pic, it certainly is original



kundalini said:


> I'll have a slice, please.
> 
> Yes, quite interesting. I think a drizzle of raspberry or chocolate sauce would be interesting as well (can't make out what type of pie it is). Looks like a thumb got to the point of the slice.



lol, given the circumstances, i dont think chocolate is a good idea


----------



## dklod (Sep 14, 2008)

Red Spider said:


> I'm not sure the health department would approve of the serving method,but I'd probably eat the cake anyway!


 
yeah, I would too. I wouldnt even use any silverware. 

Its interesting alright. Only bad point is the slice is damaged.


----------



## Samriel (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I get motived when I see that others find my work interesting (...or delicious ). By the way, _the model_ DID eat the cake in the end (of course, not right of her own behind...).

The slice got a bit "damaged" during the previous shot when the cake was in the chest area and the model was playing with it.


----------

